# Force Empty Trash!!!



## spitty27 (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's how you can force empty the trash without getting that annoying message:

heres how to empty the trash - shift command delete (and then hit ok)

heres how to force emtpy the trash - shift command option delete

i duno if anyone already found this out..but, just thought it was kinda cool


----------



## jeb1138 (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks!  I was using a separate app to force empty.  This is a lot easier.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 28, 2003)

or 

rm -rf ~/.Trash/*

or

sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*


----------



## jeb1138 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes but if you have several partitions or any external hard drives that won't necessarily do the trick - anything deleted from an external hard drive called... uh... Giaguara  for instance, will be stored in /Volumes/Giaguara/.Trash/  So you'd have to go digging around to find out which item is being stubborn and where it came from.  You could write a script, I suppose, but Apple already did!


----------



## solrac (Jan 29, 2003)

how about unchecking the warning on empty trash box in the finder preferences? Durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 29, 2003)

jeb i don't want to write that script because i know it'd make me in trouble with terminal ... unless i'll call the script something like Emptytrash   (no way calling it Trash)
.. besides, all my files so far are in Tao (the ibook HD) and the music in iChing (the 'pod)  ...


----------



## senne (Jan 29, 2003)

you can also just press the alt-button and go to the finder in the menubar and then click Empty Trash

(this was also in OS 8.6 and 9)


----------



## jeb1138 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks senne.   Didn't know about that either.  Giaguara - sounds like you don't have several partitions and you aren't using your iPod as an external hard drive so that would mean my comment doesn't apply to you.   I just wanted to throw that out there for people to whom it might apply. 

solrac -- you really should see somebody about that slur of yours.


----------

